# Flex giraffe sander



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I see a few posts recently on drywall sanders. Some of you may not know but FLEX just brought into North America their very popular Giraffe sander. I have attached a link from youtube. I heard nothing but rave reviews about it. I think several sources such as All-Wall now carry it in stock. Good luck.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naKFD-bX0IQ

Rob:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had a flex for a while now, Maybe 12 years, Been a good sander, Heads a bit stiff though, This new one looks good, Not sure about that flat bit on the head to get closer though, I don't think that's needed in fact I would guess its a nuisance, It would prevent a nice body movement sweep in the corner instead you would need to maintain the same body position that could get very difficult, I see metabo has one similer. I would have to try before I brought on that idea.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Not sure about that flat bit on the head to get closer though, I don't think that's needed in fact I would guess its a nuisance"

Agreed. I went with the regular head.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

The new head sucks big time!!!! had to remud a wall, and the sander went to my storage corner, been there for over a year.. and you still have to sand the corners, its not good enough... waste of money..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> The new head sucks big time!!!! had to remud a wall, and the sander went to my storage corner, been there for over a year.. and you still have to sand the corners, its not good enough... waste of money..


Really, Thanks for sharing, That was my guess so I wonder why they have done it, It would be nice if a manufacturer came on here and explained the reason for that head and how it works.

Is it removable because in that clip its not there all the time and does it pivot around the sanding head or is it fixed?? It must pivot or its useless, Is Metabos the same thing?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Is it removable because in that clip its not there all the time and does it pivot around the sanding head or is it fixed?? It must pivot or its useless, Is Metabos the same thing?"

Two machines used in that clip. GE5 and GE5R. (Open edge)

Finally tried it ( GE5 ) on a small job yesterday and so far, so good. Need more time though to form a solid opinion.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

cazna said:


> Really, Thanks for sharing, That was my guess so I wonder why they have done it, It would be nice if a manufacturer came on here and explained the reason for that head and how it works.
> 
> Is it removable because in that clip its not there all the time and does it pivot around the sanding head or is it fixed?? It must pivot or its useless, Is Metabos the same thing?


Its the GE5R I have, when you sand walls and not edges, it will "jump", we where 2 guys trying on a wall, and we both had problems sanding.
But if you need to sand edges close to the floor, it will work  but I think its to slow and expensive.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Quite a few cheap sanders out there now, From the performance you get from these higher priced sanders the cheaper brands are seeming more value, You could buy 10 or more of those to one expensive sander.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> Its the GE5R I have, when you sand walls and not edges, it will "jump", we where 2 guys trying on a wall, and we both had problems sanding.
> But if you need to sand edges close to the floor, it will work  but I think its to slow and expensive.


That's interesting?...Wonder if the backing pad plate is out of balance?

When I received the Ge5 last week, the first thing I checked, was plate tilt when the head is angled back toward the user. The PC units are notorious for this. I've had to cut length off of the PC drive shafts to reduce this. The Flex had no tilt at all. It also had the least vibration compared to the PC and the Planex. 

Articulation of the head is good side to side and back...but stiff when sanding high areas of walls. Hand/machine angle needs to be positioned further from wall.

I'll add more thoughts as get more time with it.


----------

